
The COBET Project; a project dedicated to making security tools - noodlesxD
https://thecobet.com/
======
noodlesxD
We are a small group of freshmen in high school working on security projects.
We have been working on Ansa for over a year now, and Xase is a new browser we
are working on. Ansa (a.k.a A Network Security Analyzer) is very similar to
GlassWire (even though the development of our project started before them,
we're still a good sport about it. We love you GlassWire!). It can view your
network activity and show you which ones are bad. Xase is an in-progress
security and privacy focused browser with an estimated launch time of 6-7
months. We have a discord you can join to follow the progress and become a
part of the team.

noodles (a.k.a Gabe)

